# [gelöst] Bioshock 2 Windows-Live-Problem



## Zukane (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

habe Bioshock 2 installiert.

Dann habe ich das Spiel gestartet mich bei Windows Live eingeloggt den Key eingegeben.
Das Spiel hat ein Update geladen (1.4 das neuste denke ich). Anschließend habe ich Bioshock 2
wieder gestartet (dort stand auch Version 1.4) sobald ich auf Singleplayer gegangen bin und Windows Live sich angemeldet hat

wurde ich auf den Desktop geschmissen und dort stand dran "Windoof Live hat ein problem fetsgestellt und musste beendet werden blaaa".

Ingame stand irgendwas von Windows Live kann keine Spielstände speichern etc und es kam der Startbildschirm mit der hüpschen Auswahl mit Singleplayer usw.


Ich habe das Spiel als Admin ausgeführt, neuste Treiber habe ich (denke mal) drauf (ca einen Monat alt).

Mein pc reicht locker für das Spiel.


Mein System:

OS: Windows 7 64bit
Prozessor: AMd Phenom 9850 BE (4x 2,5 GhZ)
Grafikkarte: GTX 460 (Gigabyte Version)
RAM: 4 GB DDR2
Auflösung (denke eher weniger): 1920x1080

Denke das es ein allgemeines Problem ist.
An meinen Pc liegt es denke ich an der Hardware nicht, da ich Bulletstorm auf fast ganz hoch flüssig spielen kann (+ frapsen).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

/edit gelöst trotzdem danke ;D


----------



## spectrumizer (9. April 2011)

Vielleicht Problem mit Virenscanner?

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=bioshock+2+windows+live+problem


----------



## Zukane (9. April 2011)

Ich hab keinen Virenscanner drauf ;D

So schlimm sich das auch anhört.

/edit

Laut dieser Seite: http://www.gamingnewslink.com/2010/02/10/fixing-bioshock-2-crashes-freezing-no-sound-startup-problems-black-screen-cinematic-and-install-problems/

Muss man nur den Bioshock2 ordner in den Eignen Dokumenten löschen, aber das brignt leider nichts.


----------



## Zukane (10. April 2011)

Also ich habe Windows Live mal deinstalliert und neu draufgemacht (neuste version von offizellen Seite),
weil auch außerhalb des Spieles GFWL (Games For Windows Live) abgestürtzt ist und zwar beim starten.

Dann konnte ichs normal starten aber immernoch der gleiche Fehler im Spiel. Allerdings konnte ich ein neues Spiel
machen aber es hat nicht gespeichert. Ich war eingeloggt und hab auch den Key auf meinem Account regestriert aber es ging irgendwie nicht.

Ich installiere es gerade komplett neu und Windows Live hab ich wieder gelöscht.
Hoffentlich klappt das jetzt ...


/edit

Habe mich auch mal an den offizellen deutschen Support gewand aber denke das dauert noch länger. Außerdem
habe ich auch in das offizelel Technikforum gewand allerdigns ist das nur auf englisch aber ich habs mal mit meinem schlechten englisch
versucht: http://forums.2kgame...28-GFWL-crashs!


/edit2

Okay es klappt alles. Habe es komplett neuinstalliert und das Windows Live von der Bioshock DVD installiert vielleicht lags daran weil das davor von Bulletstorm war.


----------



## Combust90 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ich hatte mir vor kurzem Bioshock 2 bei Steam gekauft und musste feststellen, dass man ohne einen Windows Live-Account nicht speichern kann. Hab mir also einen Account erstellt und ich konnte es auch einige Zeit ohne Probleme spielen und speichern. Irgendwann, als ich speichern wollte, erzählte mir das Spiel irgendwas von Speichergerät nicht gefunden und ich konnte nicht mehr speichern. Jedes mal, wenn sich Windows Live von jetzt an anmelden will, stürzt das Spiel ab. Neuinstallation von Spiel und Windows Live hat nichts gebracht. Auch habe ich versucht, ob es mit einem Offline-Profil klappt (wobei sich Windows Live komischer weise trotzdem anmeldet), aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert. 

Vielleicht weiß einer von euch bescheid? Danke für Antworten.


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Themen mal zusammen geführt - vielleicht kannst du hier ja bereits eine Lösung rausziehen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, reicht nicht das einfache Deinstallieren, sondern auch die Ordner unter \Users etc. müssen komplett weg, bevor man eine Neuinstallation angeht. 

Manchmal knallt GfWL auch, wenn man mehrere Spiele mit der Funktion installiert hat, dann überschreiben sich manchmal die Versionen. Hier hilft nur eine Neuinstallation von GfWL mit der letzten Version.


----------

